# Spinflo / Thetford CK13000 Oven Shelf



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone know the best place to pick up a spare

Spinflo / Thetford CK13000 Oven Shelf ?

cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I doubt it will be cheap but Leisure Spares usually have what you want and are easy to do business with :

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Spinflo-(by-Thetford)/cooker-parts-diagrams/

If you're happy with a second-hand one then try a caravan breaker eg:

http://www.caravanbreakers.net/

(They also do new parts as well)

G

Edit: For what it's worth I use the grill pan rack to make an extra shelf at the bottom of my oven. It gives just enough " lift" to ensure that things cook through but does not make the oven crowded.


----------

